# Textabstand in Tabellen



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Kurze frage: gibt es ne art abestandshalter in Tabellen?
*Beispiel:*


> <table width="180" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
> <tr height="21">
> <td width="54" height="21">aaa</td>
> <td width="54" height="21">aaa</td>
> ...


Hier wird der Text direkt an dem Rahmen der Tabelle angezeigt.
Würde da aber gern 5-10px abstand haben. Ich könnte natürlich eine Tabelle in die Tabelle setzen mit einer breite von 5-10px. Aber geht das evtl. einfacher? 
Könnte mir da jemand ein Tip geben?


----------



## Martys (21. Oktober 2004)

hornet1410 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <table width="180" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
> ```



Hm, ich denke also nicht, dass Du diese Zeile genau erläutern könntest, oder?


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

<table width="180" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">

width="180" Tabellenbreite
border="1" Rahmenstärke
cellspacing="0" Zellenabstand
cellpadding="0" Innenabstand

Darum gings aber nicht! Ich hab das Problem das der Text so am Tabellenrand klebt


----------



## ByeBye 23291 (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

probiere doch mal

cellspacing="5" Zellenabstand
cellpadding="5" Innenabstand

und schau, was dann passiert!

Gruss
Harry


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Das is auch quatsch! Weil meine Tabellen sichtbare Rahmen haben!

Bräuchte nur sowas wie ein Abstandshalter...


----------



## Martys (21. Oktober 2004)

Was missfällt Dir denn am padding?
Kannst ja auch eine CSS-Klasse für die Zellen schreiben.

Sonst mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## BSA (21. Oktober 2004)

Oder versuch eben mit einem Leerzeichen vor dem text!  --> &nbsp; <--


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Ein blank gif ist auch gut als Abstandshalter...


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Tips!
Haben mir alle gut gefallen! Das mit dem &nbsp; war eigentlich die einfachste Lösung!

Aber würde das gern in ner .css Klasse mit in meine Vorhanden .css Datei schreiben.
Kannst du mir da noch ein Tip geben wie das funktionieren könnte?!

z.B. mit 10px abstand von links.


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

schau mal hier


----------



## saschaf (21. Oktober 2004)

Abstand von 10px vom linken Rand:

<td style="padding-left:10px"><p>blublub</p></td>

Den Style kannst du natürlich auch in der css-Datei definieren.

Aber aTa hat schon recht - SelfHtml sollte bei Problemen eigentlich der erste Anlaufpunkt sein.


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem ist das ich mich mit solchen Programierungen nicht ganz so gut auskenne! Deswegen wär ein kleiner Tip von vorteil! 

THX )


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Naja wenn man sich nicht so gut auskennt sollte man sich schon ein bischen über die Materie informieren.
Z.b. google, selfhtml usw..
Mit ein bischen surfen und recherchieren kommt man eigentlich immer ans Ziel.


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Is ja nicht so das ich mich gar nicht auskenne! Hab mir die letzten Tage auch eine .css Datei geschrieben mit Klassen usw. aber zu dem Problem hab ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden! 

Is auch nicht so das ich nicht gesucht hätte!


----------

